# ملف ملف بوربوينت: أساسيات في علم المخاطر المهنية.



## يا الغالي (17 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]البعض مننا يعتقد انه محترف في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ولكنه يجهل كثير من الاساسيات المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية. فالملف التالي يقدم اساسيات اولية في علم المخاطر المهنية.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]صفحة تحميل الملف [/FONT]

لا تنسونا من الدعاء الصالحة


--منقول --


----------



## مدحتكو (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر لك وللأخ مرتضى


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أستاذي على إضافتك القيمة ...


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## korba (21 أبريل 2012)

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة المميزة


----------



## سعيد معمل (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BAYOUDH (1 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر


----------

